# ball python morphs



## saxon (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi,
If we think our gtp's fetch a good price take a look at the prices for these ball python morphs... does any one think the reptile industry has the same capability in Australia?


I wish I could get me some of these.
http://www.constrictors.com/Pythons.html

cheers,
Saxon


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey Saxon,

If you mean do you think we could get the diversity of different morphs in say Carpets(In comparison to Ball pythons), well I reckon we could do ok, but don't think we will ever be able to compete against the sheer quantity of different ball morphs they have.

As far as monetry terms, if the Americans or Europeans could get there hands on an albino carpet that we pay A$6600 for, they will be selling them in the first year of production for US$100k, I have no doubts about that what so ever. There are just so many more people involved in the hobby abroad, and the money they spend is unbelievable as you have seen in the link you posted.

Neil


----------



## Gilleni (Jul 6, 2005)

The Piebalds are the best...imo


----------



## Retic (Jul 6, 2005)

We wont ever have the capability to get the sort of money the Americans and Europeans get but we should ultimately be able to produce most of the colur morphs but it will take time and lots of patience and a big dollop of luck.
I think morphs are the way of the future, they will bring in lots of new people into the hobby just as they have done overseas.


----------



## basketcase (Jul 6, 2005)

americans in particular seem to be interested in the more subtle differences in morphs.

EG
a ball comes out three shades lighter and its a pastel worth thousands more than a normal.
whereas a mac comes out 3 shades lighter here and its a blondes worth 50 bucks more...


----------



## Retic (Jul 6, 2005)

I think that will change although I hope we don't start trying to charge the earth for a animal that has 4 spots instead of 3.


----------



## Switch (Jul 6, 2005)

They need to learn to appreciate nature as it is and stop messing with it


----------



## Retic (Jul 6, 2005)

Or alternatively each to there own.


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 6, 2005)

Switch said:


> They need to learn to appreciate nature as it is and stop messing with it



Switch,

Messing with things is what you call ' Human Nature' ! LOL!

Neil


----------



## ether (Jul 6, 2005)

Those prices are crazy, imagine if some guy a pair of fire balls, thats $100 000. Even in Australian dollars that would be considered a good salary...


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jul 6, 2005)

beautiful snakes but can't anything $40k worth but


----------



## improvius (Jul 11, 2005)

I live here and it still boggles my mind that anyone would pay that much money for a snake. I have a suspicion that many of these morphs just end up getting traded, rather than actually sold for real money. Really, though, it's like panning for gold. Whenever there is a herp show, you have to go pretty early if you want to buy a female ball python. They always get bought up quickly by folks hoping that just maybe they'll get some sort of morph to hatch.

-Imp


----------



## Menagerie (Jul 27, 2005)

Black eyed leucistic for a cool USD$200,000.00

got to admit - if I ever moved to the USA and had that sort of cash spare - I would be oh so tempted to buy a pair.


----------



## geckodan (Jul 27, 2005)

There are bird people in this country who do not think twice about investing $40k into a pair of birds. There are others who think $80 a pair is expensive. It is all relative to what you expect to get out of it at the end of the day. I have clients that have $7000 pet birds (never to be bred from). I personally think it because they are a member of the teeny weeny peeny club but thats only my opinion (one of them drives a yellow porsche with a neopolitan masiff on the front seat - you decide if he's overcompensating for something).


----------



## alexr (Jul 27, 2005)

> I personally think it because they are a member of the teeny weeny peeny club


Ha ha ha ha.... now that is funny. :shock: I have a V8 so I should prob. stop laughing now...


----------



## thals (Jul 27, 2005)

imho there are way too many morphs out there particularly with the ball pythons, although they were the first snake i fell in love with cos of all the 'pretty colours and patterns' :roll: 
But c'mon $200,000 for a snake? :shock: I mean yeah, its a cool snake and a rare morph, sure, but i'd say there'd be more important things to invest my money in ...that and I love ALL snakes and would be happy with an ordinary carpet anyday


----------



## thals (Jul 27, 2005)

alexr said:


> > I personally think it because they are a member of the teeny weeny peeny club
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha.... now that is funny. :shock: I have a V8 so I should prob. stop laughing now...



LOL u guys! :lol:


----------

